# Need help for storage facility.



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Getting set to construct a car storage facility. Getting tired of lugging so, have rough idea of what to do. The primary questions I have are dimension related.
1. What is the safe minimum distance I can use between track centers on straight track for 1/29th scale.
2. This will be a two tiered storage facility, both having 5 storage tracks. What would be the safest height difference to be able to access the cars on the lower level (leaving room for the 0-5-0 hand switcher)?
3. There will be a single track feed to the turnout for the storage, but I want to construct the feed track so that in the "normal" position (when level), it would split the difference between the two levels, raising and lowering it (the feed track and turnout) to match up with the level of storage needed. This is a tougher one as I would want an incline or decline that would have an angle that would not be overly demanding. This lead in track would be hinged at one end, and have locking tabs at the other to be able to set it into one of the 3 levels applicable. The actual storage shed will be 16-32' long, depending upon the final location, and that would be determined by the length of the lead in track required.
Needless to say, any suggestions and or direction would be greatly appreciated.
Yes, I would love for it to be like Greg's, but my skill level is nowhere near his.
TIA


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

1. I don't do 1:29th so i have no idea what the width of the train cars are 
2. Since 1:29th sounds smaller than 1:20.5 so i am guessing that a good clearance height would be 12" for each deck. 
3. I have no idea what you said, you need to be more clear or post a sketch 
--JJWtrainman


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you thinking of powering the lead-in track, or using the 0-5-0 switcher to manually push/pull the rolling stock into position? That will have a lot to do with how steep the incline can be. If you're going to power it, the same rules apply to that as to the rest of the railroad--you'll want to keep it around 4%, maybe 5% if it's a short enough distance. At 5%, over an 8' (96") ramp, you'll have just under 10" between levels (exclusive of track supports, etc.)--5" up and 5" down. Go with a 12' lead-in ramp, and you can increase to 12" (6" up and 6" down) and be fine (4% grade). That leaves you plenty of room for proper support for the top level. You'll probably want 10" or so between the railhead and the bottom of the next level, so you can reach in. With 5 tracks across, though, you may want even more--maybe 15" (which will require a longer ramp to maintain the 4% grade). 

As for track centers, most 1:29 equipment is around 4", maybe 5" at the absolute widest, so I'd go with 6" centers so you can get your fingers between the cars if need be. 

Keep us posted. A similar storage facility is on the plans for this Summer here as well, though not as ambitious--just something to hold a dozen or so cars. 

Later, 

K


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Thank you. The lead in track will be powered, although most of the stuff that will be run will be battery power. With the exception of the two center tracks in the 5-track yards, they will be PVC rail, the two center ones will be brass (.332) to allow for passage of engines to a separate facility if they happen to be track powered. I was hoping to keep the grade to around 2% as there will be approximately 20 cars stored on each track, and would like to use engine power to get them up the grade. If I want a 6" raise from the middle (along with a 6" lowering from the middle). Does that mean that I would need approximately 18' to travel that 6"?
Thank you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What would be the safest height difference to be able to access the cars on the lower level (leaving room for the 0-5-0 hand switcher)?
I put stock on shelves for display when it is not a run day, and I am *always*[/i] finding some reason why I have to grab the item at the back and lift it over the loco at the front. Don't ask me why - call that guy Murphy. In other words, if it was mine, I'd leave enough space to lift the car at the back over the cars in front to get it out.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Power on the track? Sounds fishy to me.

Golding's "Fiddle" terminal has narrow shelves fitting just one row of cars each. Being narrow against the garage wall, it doesn't take up a lot of space. Oh yes, the lower shelves under waist height are 2 rows deep.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

==> I was hoping to keep the grade to around 2%...Does that mean that I would need approximately 18' to travel that 6"? 

2% means 2 ft in 100 ft or 1 ft in 50 ft; OR... 6 inches in 25 ft [not 18 feet] 

6 inches elevation change in 18 feet is the same as 1 ft in 36 feet.... or 1/36 ==> 2.78%, still a reasonable grade, but maybe not for 20 cars. 

Depends very much on the weight of the cars and the traction of the locomotive. 

I have a grade of about 3% going into my yard tracks. Typically an engine can push 12-14 cars up the short grade [ about 10-12 feet] unassisted. 

V/r 
V/r


----------

